# maxima problems?



## 1stmaxima (Sep 19, 2010)

I am new to the nissan forums and to nissan myself but im running into some problems and i need some help trying to explain and help me i own a 1992 Nissan maxima gxe with the vg30e sohc engine and i was told my car is dumping to much fuel into the exhaust and then my exhaust is turning a copper color because its getting to hot and someone told me the car is running to rich and to replace the Fuel pressure regulator i bought one but like i said im new to the nissans and dont even see where it goes i am mechanically inclined so i do know how to work on cars but i cant even find the fuel rail for this car lol..so if anyone knows anything about that problem or where the fuel pressure regulator is let me know please and i will be very greatful i also dont have a (cel) or check engine light which is why it was suggested the fuel pressure regulator and the seatbelt light will come on randomly on the dash and the seat belts are all connected to i dont understand that and another thing is the passenger window doesnt like to go up or down sometimes with the master switch or the passenger switch and the car needs to be running in order to power passenger


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Fuel rail is under the upper intake plenum and the regulator is on the rail, just behind the center of the rear timing belt cover. It's not the easiest to get to. Perform a fuel pressure test with a gauge to make sure it is the fuel pressure regulator that is the cause of it running rich. No sense replacing it unless you confirm it to be bad. If the fuel pressure is okay, you might consider doing an exhaust backpressure test to make sure you don't have a cloged or restricted catalytic converter, which will also cause the exhaust to get too hot and could cause an overrich condition.


----------



## Nissan Car Center (Sep 19, 2010)

You must first try to learn the Common Issues with 1992 Nissan Maxima. These will help you adjust in situations like that.


----------



## Shun Polock (Aug 26, 2010)

The worst model years for the Nissan Maxima are shown below. The 2004 Nissan Maxima has the most problems, with 10 complaints for jerks when shifting.


----------



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

Shun Polock said:


> The worst model years for the Nissan Maxima are *shown below.* The 2004 Nissan Maxima has the most problems, with 10 complaints for jerks when shifting.


WTF?? I think we have a troll. I would say this person knows more about how to mislead people into clicking his/her sig so he can get hits on his/her sites.
Thats kinda pathetic, maybe try paying for advertising. :lame:


----------



## 1stmaxima (Sep 19, 2010)

i brought it to the exhaust shop they said there is nothing wrong with the cat but can you explain some of the problems they have for the years 89-94? please if its not to much to ask i would really appreciate it thanks


----------



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

smj999smj said:


> Fuel rail is under the upper intake plenum and the regulator is on the rail, just behind the center of the rear timing belt cover. It's not the easiest to get to. Perform a fuel pressure test with a gauge to make sure it is the fuel pressure regulator that is the cause of it running rich. No sense replacing it unless you confirm it to be bad. If the fuel pressure is okay, you might consider doing an exhaust backpressure test to make sure you don't have a cloged or restricted catalytic converter, which will also cause the exhaust to get too hot and could cause an overrich condition.


smj999smj pretty much told you where the fuel rail is located. A fuel pressure test will tell you if the pump in your tank is producing the correct ammount of pressure for said fuel lines. 

I suggest you get haynes manual, $20 at your local parts store. PM me if you would like an FSM.
Good Luck and welcome to NF.com


----------



## LvR. (May 26, 2010)

1stmaxima said:


> I am new to the nissan forums and to nissan myself but im running into some problems and i need some help trying to explain and help me i own a 1992 Nissan maxima gxe with the vg30e sohc engine and i was told my car is dumping to much fuel into the exhaust and then my exhaust is turning a copper color because its getting to hot and someone told me the car is running to rich and to replace the Fuel pressure regulator i bought one but like i said im new to the nissans and dont even see where it goes i am mechanically inclined so i do know how to work on cars but i cant even find the fuel rail for this car lol........................


I think you should stop immediately and approach this far more structured.

FPR on the 3rd gens is known for reliability - I know of only one that required replacement and that because of an accident.

1. What is your fuel consumption?
2. How is the engine running - smooth - difficult to start when cold/hot?
3. Enough/adequate power?
4. Smoking at all?

In general its basically impossible that the FPR can cause unburnt fuel to be dumped in the exhaust ................ fuel additives cause exhaust discoloration.

Don't spend money on anything till you answered these questions and got some feedback.


----------

